# Bug ID



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I found a few of these guys running around my tank, any idea what they are?


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Do you have any other pictures? A picture of the front would be helpful.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Unfortunately not. I mean I know it's some kind of mite, and I have a bunch of them, but I just can't figure out if it's a problem or not. I _think_ it might be a spider mite.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It's probably a detrivore mite. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

spider mites do not like high humidity. I agree with the detritovore mite id


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Looks like the mites I've seen in some mixed springtail cultures. The frog love them.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah that's probably them then. I introduced a couple of imitators to the viv and the mites disappeared almost over night.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mites are a huge part of wild pdf diet. I actually culture them purposefully. They are a great feeder. I culture them on coco coir, nice and moist. I put some leaves on top, and let the mites crawl all over, then just pick out a leaf, or clump of coir and toss it into the viv.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

hmmm wouldnt that make the frog able to build up the natural alkaline poisons?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

depends on the toxicity of the detritovore mites. Since I have not even tried to ID them, I can't tell you if there is the ability for the frogs to sequester alkaloids etc. from them


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

motydesign said:


> hmmm wouldnt that make the frog able to build up the natural alkaline poisons?


 
You would have to be supplying the mites with a food with the appropriate alkaloids for them to be able to squester it and you would have to have the right kind of detrivore mite... See for example 
Oribatid mites as a major dietary source for alkaloids in poison frogs

SpringerLink - Journal of Chemical Ecology , Volume 32, Number 4 (you'll need to purchase access) 

SpringerLink - Journal of Chemical Ecology , Volume 31, Number 10 (you'l have to purchase access) 

and


----------

